# True Detective



## Nerds_feather (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone else watching this? I'm tempted to say it's the best TV show I've ever seen.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 5, 2014)

I take it you've seen the whole 8 episodes? I've seen the first two here and am enjoying it. BUT, while the characterisation and mood is excellent (it's like True Blood without vampires), I have to say the story is progressing very, very slowly and is going to have to speed up a little to hold my interest.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2014)

I've lined it up to watch when I finished *Adventure Time* (yeah, I know, but I like to finish something when I've started it!) - everything I've heard about it is positive.

One of the comparisons I've seen is with NBC's *Hannibal*, being that the two are similar (though I'm not sure if it's because they are both similar, are because they just both have grisly murders), but where Hannibal is grounded in reality, True Detective instead takes the supernatural route.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Mar 5, 2014)

alchemist said:


> I take it you've seen the whole 8 episodes? I've seen the first two here and am enjoying it. BUT, while the characterisation and mood is excellent (it's like True Blood without vampires), I have to say the story is progressing very, very slowly and is going to have to speed up a little to hold my interest.



I've seen episodes 1-7. The finale airs on Sunday. 

It is definitely slow--it has the feel of a European art film. For me that's a huge plus, as I've never seen a TV show that has such artistic ambitions. And the writing is just superb. But I'm also completely captivated.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 6, 2014)

Episode 2 just aired here this week and it looks promising. It has similarities to Hannibal and Low Winter Sun. It moves at a snail's pace, but this is ok. Like reading a big, immersive novel the characters are giving room to breathe and grow. Sort of like a nice red


----------



## barrett1987 (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe some spoilers in the below? Not sure, don't think so but you've been warned!


The finale has pissed off alot of people. I think  the entire point of the show is the characters and how they change over the 1995-2012 period. The finale shows that best. I think the plot about the murders is secondary to that. The finale leaves alot of stuff open (which i won't go into) but as one character states 'Thats real life - nothing's neat." and that is why i like this show so much. It felt like i was watching a real invesigation, watching real people suffer and endure. Episode 4 finale = amazing scene. The finale reveal = decent. Overall though, if you are looking for it to be tied off neatly you won't be happy.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Mar 12, 2014)

barrett1987 said:


> Maybe some spoilers in the below? Not sure, don't think so but you've been warned!
> 
> 
> The finale has pissed off alot of people. I think  the entire point of the show is the characters and how they change over the 1995-2012 period. The finale shows that best. I think the plot about the murders is secondary to that. The finale leaves alot of stuff open (which i won't go into) but as one character states 'Thats real life - nothing's neat." and that is why i like this show so much. It felt like i was watching a real invesigation, watching real people suffer and endure. Episode 4 finale = amazing scene. The finale reveal = decent. Overall though, if you are looking for it to be tied off neatly you won't be happy.



I think that a major problem for some viewers is that this show is fundamentally art house--the point isn't the plot, but the atmosphere, characterization and exploration of human psychology. A lot of people are expecting it to be like *Game of Thrones*, and it's just not that kind of show. It's operating on a higher level.


----------



## Rafellin (Mar 12, 2014)

Tour-de-force slow-burner with fatalistic nihilism, brute savagery, insanity, fine dynamics, hard characterisations and a deft cinematic touch in places.

Yes, I enjoyed it immensely. Echoes of_ The Following _and_ Life_ but bleaker than both. Wonderful. 

Surprised it garnered such high public acclaim, but the interest sent _The King in Yellow_ into the Amazon bestseller lists, which I cannot fault one whit.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 12, 2014)

I've watched the first three and it is boring the backside off me in a big way.  Really, really not getting the big deal.  Maybe I've just watched too many detective shows but at present I'm finding it almost cliche with the characters even the way the body was arranged as been done in a similar vein in stories before.


----------



## Rafellin (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd say that if it hasn't got you by the end of the first episode, walk away. 

It's the rule I apply to all series. Too much media, too little time. It either works for you, or it doesn't.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Now I've started watching it I'll have to find out how it ends.  But I'll take my time about it.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 21, 2014)

barrett1987 said:


> Maybe some spoilers in the below? Not sure, don't think so but you've been warned!
> 
> 
> The finale has pissed off alot of people. I think  the entire point of the show is the characters and how they change over the 1995-2012 period. The finale shows that best. I think the plot about the murders is secondary to that. The finale leaves alot of stuff open (which i won't go into) but as one character states 'Thats real life - nothing's neat." and that is why i like this show so much. It felt like i was watching a real invesigation, watching real people suffer and endure. *Episode 4 finale = amazing scene*. The finale reveal = decent. Overall though, if you are looking for it to be tied off neatly you won't be happy.



Correct -- episode 4 was fantastic; far more gripping than those that came before. I'm looking forward to the last two more now.


----------



## svalbard (May 12, 2014)

Just finished watching the series. Overall I thought it was fantastic. The acting was out of the top drawer, the atmosphere cloying, oppressive and menacing, a great piece of filming in general.

The only real criticism (and it is a big one) was that ending felt kind of rushed after the build up. Although on reflection it was always going to be difficult to end this on the right note.


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 19, 2014)

Very , very good show. Also very slow; some tv series would fit it all into 2 hour long episodes. A real hark back to the golden era of tv when shows were much slower paced, and far more time was spent on characterisation than just getting from A to B.

I believe there's another series in the offering but with entirely different characters. I think that was the right way to playit; a series of 'adventures' for the two cops just wouldn't ring true.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Jan 14, 2019)

True Detective is back on form for season 3 after the season 2 train wreck. An impressive performance from Mahershala Ali in the first two episodes. Some (superficial) similarities to season 1, but also a lot of red herrings I am sure. I have missed thinking about a series like this from week to week, slowly unraveling its mystery, instead of binging on the latest Netflix & Amazon bloat.


----------



## svalbard (Jan 14, 2019)

Really enjoyed the first episode. I loved the the first season and was one of the few that also liked the 2nd season. This one has more of a vibe akin to the first season which should make for compelling viewing.


----------



## Daysman (Jan 14, 2019)

The pace of the 1st season allowed for a lot of detail...
Hopefully the 3rd picks out a similarly wayward trail...
Really like the way everything isn't instantly explained in these tales...
Great start...


----------

